# Billable MD CPT CP003



## Jennifer Moore (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck billing CP003 to Texas Medicaid when the primary is a non-contracted medicare HMO/PPO (MAP). 

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------

